# Freddy VS. Jason



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

Who is the scarier of the two?

I'm giving the edge to Jason, considering the circumstances; Freddy will wait until you're asleep, Jason will not wait for you to sleep. Not to mention Jason is bigger and stronger than Freddy, making him more imposing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I'd lean more towards Freddy, because he fucks with his victims and tries to really mess them up mentally, _then _physically. Jason, whilst my favourite 80's horror villain, is more threatening than scary - I mean that in the way of "he's definitely going to kill me, but I'm going to try and escape", there's a certain frightening mentality to that scenario, but Freddy; you can't even tell what is up or down, real or dream, and he's _still_ going to definitely kill you, and you _still_ have that same mentality as you would with Jason, except it is not immediately threatening, though much more exhausting.

Heck, I'll even give you a real-world scenario. I own the entire Friday the 13th collection, and I have only seen short clips of the Nightmare on Elm Street series, but never a full movie - That's how terrified I am xD


----------



## Oreo (Oct 24, 2014)

Freddy wins in my book. His mind games before the kill is a huge factor. Anything can happen in Freddys world


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 24, 2014)

I see it like this: Jason can't get me inside of a panic room, but Freddy can get you anywhere.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd have to go with Freddy.

While Freddy does lack the strength and intimidation of Jason, I think that his ability to instill fear into his victims makes him the more terrifying of the two. You can't escape sleep, no matter how far you run in the real world. Sleep always catches you; whereas Jason, you could just run away from him. Go hide on an island or something...

Jason is a straight forward guy, he'll just sneak up on you and then kill you pretty quickly. However, Freddy lets you know he's there, he lets you know when he'll come to get and and makes his victims know that they can't escape. He'll spend a few dreams just messing with their head, and allows the person to realize that they can't get away and that they're going to die a horrible drawn out death. Jason is afraid of water, and you can find water in real life and all that. Whereas with Freddy who is afraid of fire, he controls the dream world and he can control whether you have access to that or not to a large degree. Freddy's claws are meant to cut and damage you, but aren't really designed for killing in particular; Jason uses a large machete and it is pretty effective at killing. Freddy like to make his victims suffer in pain for a while, which I think makes him pretty terrifying.

So I think that Freddy is more scary, since he draws it out and has almost complete control over the situation, whereas Jason just comes at you pretty bluntly and tries to stab you...


Edit: If a cucumber is made up of 96% water, then does that mean Jason is 96% afraid of cucumber?


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 24, 2014)

Jason wouldn't be afraid of a cucumber. We're like 70-something percent water, and that doesn't stop him. :V


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2014)

ElZorroValdez said:


> Jason wouldn't be afraid of a cucumber. We're like 70-something percent water, and that doesn't stop him. :V



Plus, he spent most of his life underwater waiting to one day come back to kill random teenagers. That's some serious dedication to your work!


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know who's scarier but i do know that Freddy VS. Jason was one of the shittiest horror films ever made and that everyone should avoid the fuck out of it if at all possible.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> I don't know who's scarier but i do know that Freddy VS. Jason was one of the shittiest horror films ever made and that everyone should avoid the fuck out of it if at all possible.


I am laughing my ass off right now at the "fight scene"

who approved this decision?


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I am laughing my ass off right now at the "fight scene"
> 
> who approved this decision?


"Not my arm!" Jesus Christ.

...Wait a minute, if Freddy was killed by fire and Jason was killed by water couldn't the nubile young teens just have taken care of them both in the first 5 minutes of the film by blasting some Free and getting back to having sex with each other or whatever it is they're in the film to do?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> "Not my arm!" Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...Wait a minute, if Freddy was killed by fire and Jason was killed by water couldn't the nubile young teens just have taken care of them both in the first 5 minutes of the film by blasting some Free and getting back to having sex with each other or whatever it is they're in the film to do?


i think that is a good point; unfortunately, there are more holes in the plot than there are freddy's face


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i think that is a good point; unfortunately, there are more holes in the plot than there are freddy's face


I think the scriptwriters misinterpreted the phrase "Any hole's a goal"...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> "Not my arm!" Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...Wait a minute, if Freddy was killed by fire and Jason was killed by water couldn't the nubile young teens just have taken care of them both in the first 5 minutes of the film by blasting some Free and getting back to having sex with each other or whatever it is they're in the film to do?



Horror movie victims aren't supposed to be smart, per say. George A. Romero once said that zombie movies would be no fun without all the stupid people running around unable to comprehend things.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Freddy a million times. Yes you have to be asleep for him to get you, but it's not like you can stay awake forever. He will get you.

And when he does he can do anything because he's in your dreams. He can be your greatest fear, literally.
Jason you got a machete? Get out of here. Mike Myers called he wants his MO back.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

Freddy is objectively superior in every way.
...okay fine he has some faults.
But ultimately, I believe Freddy would win in the end.
Jason is a mindless killing machine.
Freddy feeds on fear and kills for fun.
Sure, Freddy mainly kills in dreams, but one way or the other, he would be pulled into reality to fight.  If he gets killed, no problem.  He'll just come back.
Though admittedly he is serving a demon of some sort while Jason is just plain wicked, I still whole heartedly believe Jason is mortal.
Freddy's main drawback would probably be the whole "if people stop fearing, he has no power" arguement, but this is realistically impossible.
Mankind's oldest most ancient and primal emotion is fear.
Even if Freddy went a generation or two without animating, he would still appear somehow someway.  All it takes is one bedtime story to bring him back to the carnage.
Moving back to Freddy fighting Jason, the reasons aforementioned is my rushed 2 cents on why he would undoubtedly win...with time.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2014)

Freddy is "scarier" in the sense nowhere is safe and he can kill you in far more creative and gruesome ways than Jason ever will.

However, Jason will always be the better of the two C: Jason X is entirely too hilarious a movie for Freddy to compare.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2014)

Waitaminute why is Michael Myers not included here? He predates both of those chumps and doesn't get nearly enough credit for revitalizing _the slasher_ after good old Norman Bates.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2014)

Michael Myers easily has the best theme song of them, but I don't think hes as scary or as entertaining as Jason and Freddy.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

As much as it pains me to say this, I think it may be quite possible that Michael Myers could best both Jason AND Freddy.
In my ideal canon, Freddy would always emerge victorious.
But the fact is- Michael is EVIL incarnate.
Jason is just a mindless slasher who doesn't know how to do anything if he isn't killing teenagers banging and Freddy is under the service of some form of higher demon.
Michael has been shot, stabbed, electrified, and many other things and he can never stop and will never stop.
You cannot stop Evil.

THEN AGAIN, we've never seen what happens when Michael Myers loses a limb or has hit head cut off, so Freddy and/or Jason may very well be able to best him.
Plus, if you'll notice in the Halloween films, whenever Michael has serious wounds, he has moments of rest/unconsciousness for a certain period of time.
Even in I forget which one, but it takes an entire year for him to be nursed by to health by an unknowing helpful man.
So maybe he is mortal, it just takes an incredible amount to destroy him.

Halloween films are great though, but I really only care for the first two.


----------

